# Anyone taking WoW related written commissions?



## flist12321 (May 2, 2017)

As the title says...anyone?


----------



## HollowFates (May 7, 2017)

If you are still looking I could try giving this a go~ :3


----------



## dragonauthor23 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey Flist12321, I'm a big fan of WoW and would love to write a story (or several) for you! I've played World of Warcraft for several years now and know a lot about the different races, locations, and plot arcs. On the off-chance there's anything I don't know, my brother plays competitively and can fill in the odd detail I don't know. My prices are  both affordable and negotiable. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## pupsicle-c (Mar 13, 2018)

I've had a lot of experience with writing for fantasy/fanfiction-related prompts! My rates are $1-per-100 words for SFW material & $5-per-250 words for NSFW material !!


----------

